# Need replacement for Mavic Aksium bladed spoke



## Nacracer (Oct 27, 2005)

I just broke a spoke on a Mavic Aksium rear wheel. Any ideas where I can get a replacemnt just like it? It's bladed straight pull.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Nacracer said:


> I just broke a spoke on a Mavic Aksium rear wheel. Any ideas where I can get a replacemnt just like it? It's bladed straight pull.


Unless you have a LBS that stocks them, odds are you'll have to call up Mavic and pay the $2-3 per spoke plus shipping.

Or search Google-

A site such as this..note to be careful in requesting the correct side and wheel spoke.

http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/mavic_aksium_spoke.html

This is why Mavic proprietary spoked wheels suck. They wallet-rape you for spares.


----------



## fretking (Jan 7, 2002)

I broke 3 Aksium spokes a couple of weeks back (tangled with the rear skewer of the bike in front of me in the avoidance of a charging canine). My LBS mechanic said the spokes were common and inexpensive. He replaced the spokes and trued the wheel for 17 bucks and had it back to me in 3 days.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

You need to find a Mavic dealer. Go to their site and check and see which one's are in your area..


----------



## georgehallscycles (Jan 15, 2010)

*Mavic Aksium spokes*

Hi there,

If you still need these spokes you can find them here

http://www.247cycleshop.com/shop/category_11/Mavic-Road-Bike-Wheel-Spares.html?shop_param=cid%3D%26

I hope this helps

Neil


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Local shops commonly have them, even the ones that don't retail mavic wheels.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Camilo said:


> Local shops commonly have them, even the ones that don't retail mavic wheels.


If they don't have them in stock they can be easily ordered.


----------



## BobinCovington (May 27, 2012)

I have the same wheels/spokes haven't had a problem yet but this info is helpful, thanks for posting and good luck on the issue


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Good luck*



BobinCovington said:


> I have the same wheels/spokes haven't had a problem yet but this info is helpful, thanks for posting and good luck on the issue


Let's hope the OP had good luck. He only had 3.4 years to get this sorted out between his original post and today.


----------



## BobinCovington (May 27, 2012)

yeah I know...I always forget to look at those thread last updated dates.


----------



## canelson22 (Sep 26, 2011)

I broke one two weeks ago, it was replaced in 3 days for $25. I broke another last week--spoke is STILL on order. Good night, do they carve these things from blocks of steel?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Can a Sapim Leader or CX-Ray straight-pull spoke sub for one of these? I went to a couple of LBS near me, they don't have replacements, and also said they weren't able to order any. Macic's WTS is WTF!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

.je said:


> Can a Sapim Leader or CX-Ray straight-pull spoke sub for one of these? I went to a couple of LBS near me, they don't have replacements, and also said they weren't able to order any. Macic's WTS is WTF!!


Ah...the joys of owning wheels that are completely proprietary. Aren't they great?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, awesome. I just looked at the spoke, it has a nail-head end like the Sapim, but I don't know if that's a standard size. Is the straight-pull CX-Ray interchangeable with it? I could measure it if that helps.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

.je said:


> Yeah, awesome. I just looked at the spoke, it has a nail-head end like the Sapim, but I don't know if that's a standard size. Is the straight-pull CX-Ray interchangeable with it? I could measure it if that helps.


Nope, do a google image search for them. Enough differences that you need the proper Mavic spoke.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I figured. The head of the Mavic is beveled for location, the gen-purpose Sapim doesn't have that feature, so anyone can design for it. I'll keep looking, surely these things break on people some time, like any spoke made of steel that actually can rust. 

OK so I was able to compare the Aksium to a DT Swiss Champion (not flattened), and there are things similar, and things different. They both start out as 2.0mm wire. The DT is stainless, but the Aksium is not. Both weighed >just< over 7g on my digital kitchen scale, which doesn't have decimal place precision, but it took a couple of seconds to get to 7g, which makes sense, since they're the same wire size and length.

Most important difference was the head, which is about 1mm longer on the Aksium, and about 1.5mm larger in diameter than the DT. This gives it more bearing surface where it pulls against its seat, but both have the same 45 degree chamfer around the head (I was mistaken earlier), so the DT can sub in for the Aksium without any problem. In fact, I did find online that someone had done exactly that, and here used replacement straight-pull (DT Swiss) instead of the Aksium spokes.

My point is that any straight-pull spoke can substitute for the Aksium spoke. I've got only 1 just now, and it's been OK for the couple of rides. If it explodes, and kills me, I'll post about it right away.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

eBay has them


----------

